# winter wheels?



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

What are the smallest wheels we can get on these gtos? I have an 04 and I'm trying to think ahead and just want to know if I can get some 16's or 15's and have cheaper snow tires instead of throwing tires on the stockers... Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

anyone? I just want to know if 16'2 or 15's will fit!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I guess I would go to Tirerack.com and put in your auto stats and find out. 
A friend of mine did that very thing with 16" Tire Rack will help you.


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Wheels for the GTO are tricky. The tolerances on this vehicle are very tight. I am checking on the Momo Winter wheel in a 16". Our guide recommends the stock 17" for the smallest.


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

i just googled "16 in rims on an 2004 gto" and i got a thread on ls1tech, someone had z28 wheels on their goat, salad shooters, if ur familiar with the fbody lingo!


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

PH3N0M said:


> i just googled "16 in rims on an 2004 gto" and i got a thread on ls1tech, someone had z28 wheels on their goat, salad shooters, if ur familiar with the fbody lingo!


Lol Salad shooters? Thats almost like a southern term or somthing. Never heard that before lol:rofl:


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

lol yeah when i had my z28 that's what we called them, they look just like salad shooters i'll find a pic and post


----------



## PH3N0M (Mar 3, 2009)

http://www.americandreamcars.com/19941lecamaroz28020507.jpg


----------



## Discount Tire (May 9, 2008)

Check out the Momo Winter. I show 6 left in stock until September. According to our fitment guide gurus these will work on the GTO. First come first serve. 1.888.459.4080


----------

